# Two Young Adult Bunnies, North London



## HoneyFern (Aug 27, 2009)

The RSPCA Enfield and District are looking for someone to adopt a pair of male rabbits. They're under a year old and were brought to our cattery after they were abandoned in the street in a tiny hutch. They will be neutered and fully vaccinated before going to a new home. They like being handled and are very close so must go together.










Please reply to this thread for more info.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

these 2 are absolutely stunning, hope they find a lovely home together


----------

